
Machine Translated Recipes? - guest__user
Hello<p>As an American living overseas, I am constantly having to translate cooking recipes ( temperature, weight, volumes) although there are calculators for this type of thing (the weight in grams of one cup of flour is different for example than one cup of sugar) I haven&#x27;t found anything that will just do it in bulk, or for a whole recipe.  I realize that it&#x27;s kind of small potatoes (!) compared to other applications but I was wondering<p>1) does something like this exist?<p>2) how easy would it be to make ?<p>Thanks
======
Piskvorrr
1) not really, machine translation still sucks in general, because 2) there's
no context awareness beyond grammar. This is realistically fixable for formal
units (°F, grams), unlikely for informal units (as you note, "of course a cup
is X units of Y, everyone knows that!"), and completely broken by ingredients
(cooking from US and French and Polish flour, by the same recipe, yields a
completely different result - highly unexpected!)

